# How to make a happy donkey part 2



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

5 new bags of wood shavings & a new home made rattle toy!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We need a SQUEEE button, for the times like wont do it:lol:


----------

